# Direct TV and Dolby Surround Sound



## mintchap

I must be missing something simple. I set up a standard 5 channel surround sound system with Axiom speakers and a Yamaha RX-V3900 receiver. Everything is working great except for the Direct TV signal. 

From the Direct TV satellite box I ran an HDMI cable directly into the Yamaha reciver, and set the receiver to decode surround sound. When watching Direct TV channels that are transmitted with Dolby Digital sound (such as HBO), I click the remote to see the actual audio signal being decoded and all I'm getting is 2 channel PCM. I've tried everything I can think of. Is the problem possibly in the direct tv receiver, the HDMI cable, or am I doing something else wrong? Any help appreciated.

Brad Switzer


----------



## tonyvdb

Hi Brad, Welcome to the Shack. Make sure you have the audio out (pass through) from the receivers menu to the display turned off or it will default to 2 channel only.


----------



## brucek

> Is the problem possibly in the direct tv receiver


It's an option in most Satellite receivers to set PCM or Dolby Digital or PCM + Dolby Digital.

brucek


----------



## mintchap

Thanks Tony and Bruce. 

Still stumped unfortunately. In the HDMI settings on the receiver I have these options:

1) Through
2) Last
3) Fix

While watching a Direct TV transmition with surround sound, none of these 3 options do anything. The sound is still coming in 2 channel.

Bruce, on the receiver itself I can't find any option regarding the type of sound being exported. It does say "Dolby Digital" on the receiver, and Direct TV does transmit in Dolby Digital, but I can't find any setting to change between PCM and Dolby Digital.

Any other ideas?


----------



## brucek

> Any other ideas?


All I can think of is to phone Direct TV and ask them where the option is selected, since it's only transmitting PCM.

brucek


----------



## tonyvdb

try removing the HDMI or optical cable connected to the output of the receiver to the TV as that may automatically disable 5.1 although I doubt that is the problem.


----------



## brucek

Perhaps try an optical cable from the satellite box as an experiment to see if it transmits 5.1 audio to the receiver. If so, you'll know it's an HDMI issue.

brucek


----------



## walmat

When I had Direct tv I used an optical cable and it worked fine with it. Good luck.


----------



## the_diyr

My HD DVR Dish Network box is hooked HDMI and Optical audio cable and works great.. When I just use HDMI my pioneer doesn't decode.. only when I hooked up the optical .. my dvd is hooked to RBG and to a input for 5.1 on the pioneer with no problems .. I set my reciver to Auto Surround mode and it usually defaults to Dolby Dig or Movie...


----------



## HTBob

I order to allow you receiver to receive the Dolby Information from your Direct TV,
You must first go to menu, go to Audio Tab, the open the tab and click on Dolby Digital Sound instead
of Stereo mode.
This will correct your system and it will play in D D when it is available.


----------



## mechman

HTBob said:


> I order to allow you receiver to receive the Dolby Information from your Direct TV,
> You must first go to menu, go to Audio Tab, the open the tab and click on Dolby Digital Sound instead
> of Stereo mode.
> This will correct your system and it will play in D D when it is available.


This is correct except in between menu and Audio you must go to Settings. So it's menu button, Settings, Audio, Dolby Digital - under Dolby Digital make sure it is set to on. 

And this is on your *DirecTV Receiver*, not your Yamaha AVR.


----------



## HTBob

You are correct in the steps to take on Direct TV set-up.

Thank you for your help!:T


----------



## mechman

HTBob said:


> You are correct in the steps to take on Direct TV set-up.
> 
> Thank you for your help!:T


No biggie HTBob. And welcome to HTS! :wave:


----------

